# possum breaking scent



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

does possum breaking scent work?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

best thing I everheard of doing on breakin a dog from runnin a possum was to build a pen for the dog and on the top of that build a pen for a possum with a mesh floor in it... Catch ya a possum and put your dog in the pen at the same time , let them live together for a few days .. Once the possum relives him self for the amount of time on the dog than your dog will be so sick of the possum he will not wanna chase 1 again

Never done this just heard it from an old timer......


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i dont know if i would want to mess with the dog after that one though


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> i dont know if i would want to mess with the dog after that one though



Wash him before huntin him


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Had a buddy that would put his hog dogs in a 55 gallon drum with a fresh deer skin and spin him around for a few min. 

Told me every time his dogs came across a deer scent in the woods they would get sick and not run the deer


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

well i just went out my back door into the woods and i let my dog go and as soon as i did that he treed a darn possum then it started raining luckly i was by my house


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

i really want to break him from possum but i cant figuer out how to


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2009)

Pick one:


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

the phsychiatrist sounds to expensive, the shocking coller i know is to expensive so i guess im still going to use his leash


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

pet him up when he trees a coon and don't pet him on a opossum. just keep hunting the hair off him


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah i diddnt even get in the woods and he tree a possum that was crudy but when i went and got him it started pooring and it diddnt stop all night i waited up till four waiting to hunt and itt never stoped so i went to bed


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

MAMA SAID THEY'D BE NIGHTS LIKE THAT. just keep hunting him and try what i told you it's the easiest way i know. and if a dog is timid it don't make it worse


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah he was timid when i first hunted him i use to get on to him but he started to cowerd if i walked up to him so now i take it easy on him i herd poeple tell me to hang him from a tree the spank him with his leash i think he would be scared of me the rest of his life


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

don't do that you'll miss him up.Just remember what the old folks say you can catch more bees with sugar than vinegar. you got alot of time in him just be patient a hard tree dog is gonna tree anything that goes up. I know a few grand nite champs that will tree a opossum sometimes


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah he tree one bob cat it was the crazyiest night i ever had thats sun of a gun jumped out of two trees then i hollerd for my dog because i knew what he was after


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

it happens thats the adventure of training a pup


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2009)

Dont worry about yet..Wait till he knows what hes supposed to be teeing!! I just whoop the fire outta mine.. I once heard mine half way treeing when she was a pup..I went in and she had a diller in a hole and a dead possum beside the hole Well I lit in on her that night..Very next turnout she treed another dang possum..When I got there that time I pretty much broke her of it..She will still tree me about 1 a year


----------



## 027181 (Aug 16, 2009)

i shoot the possum out and beat the hel l outta them with the possum instead of my hand


----------



## Murphy (Aug 16, 2009)

027181 said:


> i shoot the possum out and beat the hel l outta them with the possum instead of my hand



X2 and or fry him with the E-collar


----------



## adebord30183 (Aug 16, 2009)

027181 said:


> i shoot the possum out and beat the hel l outta them with the possum instead of my hand



Best breakin I ever did was with a 40 lb dead posseum behind some chicken houses in Arkansas Dog never even tried again.


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 8, 2009)

shoot the possum out, soak it in lighter fluid, beat the crap out of the dog with the lit possum.  was told by a guy that I used to go out with that it broke their dogs


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 8, 2009)

Carabrook told me before he passed that regular ol'  cleaning ammonia was the best thing to use. He said when the dog treed the possum, to put a cord on the dog and pull him away from the tree.  Shoot out the possum and soak him good with ammonia and then turn the dog on him. He said it was the best thing he had ever seen. Some coon hunter on this forum show him one night while training a few young dogs.


----------



## Hog (Sep 9, 2009)

The best thing to do would be to just leash the dog when he tree's a possum & tell him no,no,no! Dogs are smart & pick up on this fast.when he tree's a coon then make a big deal out of it buy petting him up good.This is the way I always broke mine & it didnt take the dog long to realize it after a few times of leading him off.


----------

